# Old switch



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Are you in the United States?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

That is an eject button. You will need to go to an acme dealer for a replacement.

:vs_cool:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a switch. It won't kill you to change it out. It might burn you horribly but no guts, no glory.


----------



## burn bhad black (Apr 4, 2018)

It looks like an Australian light switch. They just snap into the face plate. They have 4 terminals on the back, middle one is for the common, then 1 pole one side, and the other side terminal is for 3 way and another terminal for the neutral. It's designed for 1.0 and 1.5 millimeter cable called TPS (Thermo Plastic Sheathed) equivalent to Romex. It has a brown hot, blue neutral and a green with yellow stripe insulated ground wire called Earth wire. This goes into a separate 2 screw terminal. There's only two electrical supply manufacturers in Australia: HPM & Clipsal... Let me know if it is.


----------



## burn bhad black (Apr 4, 2018)

It's an Australian light switch.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

burn bhad black said:


> It's an Australian light switch.


Well fug me. 
I get confused on Canadian light switches too, but I'm too shy to post about it on here.

OP 'MAY' be an electrician, but we can't see those details anymore.

This site is either going DIY, or they are scrounging for posts.

"Just one hand" :glasses:


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

wow never seen that before


----------



## burn bhad black (Apr 4, 2018)

It's an Australian light switch


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

What's that round looking thing next to what appears to be a low voltage switch?
Is that rocker switch the on/off and round thing a rheostat?
Yuck, is that blood on the switch?
Why are we talking about a guy who posted one time almost a month ago?
If he's an electrican and that's an "Australian Switch" how come he doesn't know that?

Is the earth really round or is Hack right?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Flyboy, That round switch is one of these K&T turn switches with 8 coats of white paint on it


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes I have seen them in Australia,
The top one is a stove isolator ( all stoves must have one ).
Quite an old unit, probably fifty years old.
The bottom one is a modern replacement for the original one
which probably failed at some point.
Usually the switch is 240vac at 30A.


----------

